# Hey guys? :D



## BikerBabe (Jan 2, 2012)

Check this out. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Y-tBuglfs_

Miniatur Wunderland Hamburg - Modellbau Modelleisenbahn Hamburg


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking nice. THX for sharing. Have you been to there?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2012)

Pretty cool! Second Wojtek's question.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2012)

WHOA!!!!!!!!! Imagine the time and money it took to set that up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2012)

That's friggin' awesome!


----------



## jjp_nl (Jan 3, 2012)

Weren't the guys who put this together (among others I suspect) also part of one of James May's toy stories episodes? The one about building a miniature railroad of a couple of miles and then make it from one town to the other with various model trains, among them experimental types with different propulsion systems (some exploded or burst into flames)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2012)

That is really cool


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

*Gobsmacked*. Nice one Maria and thanks.


----------

